# CHICAGO | 900 West Randolph | 150m | 493ft | 43 fl | U/C



## BVictor1 (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## BVictor1 (Jun 29, 2004)

The address of 170 N. Peoria is also being used.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Morris Adjmi is one of my favorite architects. Great design for such a stand out location - I'm sure it will win over some of the NIMBYs.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Gorgeous. Chicago school in all its glory. Hits all the high marks for me :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Illinois affordable housing law draws applause from developers*


> In Fulton Market, Related plans to build 300 apartments at 900 W. Randolph St. With a property tax break, the developer will include all 60 its affordable units—20 percent of the total—in the building, Bailey says.
> 
> "It should be a great way to deliver affordable housing into areas that have little affordable housing or none," he says.
> 
> The broader social goal: to expand housing options for lower-income families, including people of color, in wealthier neighborhoods with better schools, jobs and low crime. A landmark 2015 study found that children's financial success later in life depends heavily on the ZIP code where they are raised. Housing policy can help families move to previously unattainable ZIP codes.











Here's an affordable housing solution developers actually like


A tax credit could become a carrot for a sector that's long groused about the sticks.




www.chicagobusiness.com


----------



## cubsfan (Jan 10, 2006)

Edit: The demolition began for this tower, not official groundbreaking,

However, it is only 43 floors, 495' now down from 570'.









Source








Source


----------



## cubsfan (Jan 10, 2006)

According to trusted users at SSP this building received full building permits yesterday and a caisson rig is on site. Construction is imminent if not already underway.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

cubsfan said:


> According to trusted users at SSP this building received full building permits yesterday and a caisson rig is on site. Construction is imminent if not already underway.


According to SSC rules it should be U/C already if piling has started.


----------



## cubsfan (Jan 10, 2006)

A Chicagoan said:


> According to SSC rules it should be U/C already if piling has started.


This is 100% under construction now. Caisson Rig is on site and they've been drilling for a couple days.

Chicago | 900 W Randolph by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | 900 W Randolph by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tower Crane Assembled For Morris Adjmi-Designed 900 Randolph In Fulton Market District*


> This past week, the tower crane has been erected for a new 43-story mixed-use development in West Loop’s Fulton Market District. Planned by Related Midwest and dubbed “900 Randolph,” this 495-foot-tall tower will offer a combination of ground-level retail and 300 apartment units on the above floors. While marketing materials both on-site and on the developer’s website have listed 900 W Randolph Street as the address, a tip to YIMBY indicated that the project would eventually be switched back to its official address, 164 N Peoria Street.











Tower Crane Assembled for Morris Adjmi-Designed 900 Randolph in Fulton Market District - Chicago YIMBY


This past week, the tower crane has been erected for a new 43-story mixed-use development at 900 W Randolph Street in West Loop’s Fulton Market District.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*900 Randolph Breaks Ground As The Ninth Tallest Development In 2021 Countdown*



































900 Randolph Breaks Ground As The Ninth Tallest Development In 2021 Countdown - Chicago YIMBY


Coming in at the ninth place in Chicago YIMBY’s year-end countdown is 900 Randolph in the Fulton Market District.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 7

900 W Randolph - Chicago by Harry Carmichael, sur Flickr


----------

